

Show HN: Y18n – Bare-bones JavaScript internationalization - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/y18n

======
STRML
This is a nice simplistic implementation for basic apps but could lead to a
painful rewrite if you start integrating languages with significantly
different grammar constructs than your home language.

If you're really serious about internationalization you need to use a more
complete solution like FormatJS[1], which has a really nice React
implementation[2].

1\. [http://formatjs.io/](http://formatjs.io/) 2\.
[http://formatjs.io/react/](http://formatjs.io/react/)

~~~
BenjaminCoe
Agreed, yargs (the CLI app that this was built for) has very basic
requirements -- there are only a few dozen strings in the entire codebase.

Having said this I did make an effort to learn from prior work in the area,
basing the library on:
[https://github.com/mashpie/i18n-node](https://github.com/mashpie/i18n-node)

A friend of mine who did a thorough literature review at PayPal also advocated
formatjs.io -- although I think this is a little bit too much power for little
old yargs.

